# Can-Am cars anyone?



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I have no idea if this has been covered or not. 

My thought is this: Of all the cars I was into I always thought the old Can-Am/GTP cars were some of the absolute best/coolest/cleanest looking cars I'd ever seen. Nowadays, and this is a REAL common car, whenever I see some of those old Mario Andretti '78 cars, the world championship car I mean, I always drool. I have a couple of them and I still enjoy looking at them. I really wish someone would pony up and begin reproducing more of this stuff. Or for that matter start releasing cars that were in that category from back in the late '70's or so.

Autoworld did a real nice job I thought of reproducing the old Can-Am #7. I thought they sat a little high and I know you can fix it but even then that is a nice body. 

I was watching speed over the weekend and they had a special on the Ferrari's. Wow some of those cars are just beautiful. I'm not even a big ferrari guy either.

Just my 2 cents.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I love those cars too. And the Andretti car is one of my favorites as well. Dave.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I have to agree on the Can-Am cars, though the early 70s have pretty well been covered. I'd love to see some of the mid to late 70s Can Ams. The Lola T300, 333 & 520, Frisbee, Schkee, Chevron, Dallara... 

Those were some amazing cars. And the Open cockpit Gr. 8 cars from Lemans during that period like the Renault Alpine, the Porsche 936, Mirage, Sauber C5, Osella...

I really missed that era, when cars were given tires big enough to have grip, enough downforce to glue them to the track and enough power to spin the wheels anyway. When drivers actually drove instead of just steering. I know we can't have that sort of racing anymore but we could still have the slot cars.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree though some of those cars were just ungodly beautiful. The Renault Alpine was an incredibly cool looking car. I mean how many ferraris really were just works of art? all of them? awesome awesome stuff. I'd still like to see AW or the new AFX guy, sorry but I don't know who that guy is, redo the 512M & Porsche 917. I mean I want to see new paintjobs and all of that. Redo those cars with the gulf colors... I dunno this is just me thinking. These companies really are doing a 1st rate job I just want to see more great stuff like that. I personally am tired of the muscle cars, not all of them but most of them. Give me some Can-Am please!


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Auto World Can-Am*

I was really glad to see AW do the Can Am car but I did not buy one because in all pictures it looked like it rode very high off the wheels. 

I looked at Aurora's original McLaren and it looked more reasonable.

How is it easy to fix this?

Thanks,

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Can Am is my all time favorite era. I have a couple of DVDs featuring some of the races. I watch them repeatedly. If anyone knows of any Can Am race DVDs avaible let me know. BUT........there is not and will never be any car more cool and forward thinking than Jim Halls Chaparrals. (IMHO) I believed that when I was 15 and i believe it more at 55. Chaparral 2, 2C, 2D, 2E, 2F, 2J all cool. I have all the Tyco Pro Chaparral bodies (several each) and rum em' to death. mj
ps: i'm gonna do a pilgrimage to the Oil Museum in TX. to see the Chap exhibit.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Can Am is my all time favorite era. I have a couple of DVDs featuring some of the races. I watch them repeatedly. If anyone knows of any Can Am race DVDs avaible let me know. BUT........there is not and will never be any car more cool and forward thinking than Jim Halls Chaparrals. (IMHO) I believed that when I was 15 and i believe it more at 55. Chaparral 2, 2C, 2D, 2E, 2F, 2J all cool. I have all the Tyco Pro Chaparral bodies (several each) and rum em' to death. mj
> ps: i'm gonna do a pilgrimage to the Oil Museum in TX. to see the Chap exhibit.



Let me know when your going to the Oil museum we can grab lunch and drool over the cars together!


Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Some Formula 5000 would be neat too!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Let me know when your going to the Oil museum we can grab lunch and drool over the cars together!
> 
> 
> Dave


Will Do. Around April, May. mj


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The AW Can-AM body sat more than a little high. I view doing any body that poorly as a waste of time.

I's like to see Racemasters or Dash do some Can-Am stuff and the Chaparrals esp the 2J.

The McLarens and the 612's for the AFX chassis are rather common on eBay and there's enough different colors that a couple of sets of meatball # decals and you can have a "set" of Can-Am racers from that era.

The R/C Cola and L&M cars aren't very costly either. What turns me off of them is the paper stickers. I've got a couple and plan on printing some decal sets on waterslide decal media. They should look sharp with proper decals and a clearcoat.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Twolff,

Another thing too I found, and I don't know if you're that into this to go this route, but this guy http://www.afxslotcarstickers.net/ does some absolutely awesome stickers. I bought a set or two from this guy. He does some really nice stuff. I think I spent like $10 plus maybe $4 or $5 for shipping and I got pretty much every sticker under the sun for my cars with paper stickers.

I also would love to see someone redo the 2J. I don't have 1 of those for myself from the original tyco but sooner or later I'm going to get one of these vacuum cars. I always thought they looked really cool.

My 2cents


----------



## c[email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*Tyco 2J refit*

I have the Tyco Chaparral 2J. I paid a pretty penny for it too. Maybe $40, i don't quite remember. The Tyco 2J is much more narrow wheel width than the G3 chassis i run. I had to get a shorter axle and grind the "nubs" off the inside of my wheels to fit inside the closed wheel wells. But it ROCKS. Had to grind the inside of the body and use glue in body mounts too. Hellonwheels8 has a 2J resin body. I don't know the finish or the fit. But the price is right. I think it's $12. I have a couple of Lexan ones coming from Scale Auto. I'm a Chaparral nut. mj


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Hellonwheels8 does an exquisite 2J. When I finished mine I had a hard time telling it from the original. If you carefully sand/file the nubs off the fans and drill the center hub correctly, you can mount the fans with screws from an eyeglass repair kit and the fans will turn. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Hellonwheels8 does an exquisite 2J.


Hey DD, Do you happen to know what if it will fit the stock wheel width of the G+ /G3 chassis? Or the body inside measurement? I want to get a couple. i got Helens Cobra AC and you're right it also looks like the original. mj


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey DD, Do you happen to know what if it will fit the stock wheel width of the G+ /G3 chassis? Or the body inside measurement? I want to get a couple. i got Helens Cobra AC and you're right it also looks like the original. mj


It is an exact duplicate of the original, so if the original won't fit, this one won't either. The good news is if you decide to shave/cut/stretch it, you won't be out a fortune if you mess up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks DD, i tried your method of masking for lexan.worked like a charm m j


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Xence said:


> Another thing too I found, and I don't know if you're that into this to go this route, but this guy http://www.afxslotcarstickers.net/ does some absolutely awesome stickers. I bought a set or two from this guy. He does some really nice stuff. I think I spent like $10 plus maybe $4 or $5 for shipping and I got pretty much every sticker under the sun for my cars with paper stickers.
> 
> My 2cents


How well do the colors match the paint? I was planning on scanning/copying them onto laser waterslide decal paper.



Dranoel Dragon said:


> Hellonwheels8 does an exquisite 2J. :thumbsup:


Yes it is. So nice that I'm a bit afraid to finish it for fear of screwing it up.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Can Am- My Favorite Era*

Ah nothing like the sound of a fuel injected 1,000 HP big block Chevy screaming down the Moraine Sweep into turn 5 at Road America. You don't have to be a CanAm officiando to get goose bumps looking at those 12 inch tulip stacks and gigantic back tires. The body lines, the sounds, the smells, the throaty growl from the exhaust as they powerslide out of corners figthing for positions. What a golden age these cars ran in. True grit can only describe the drivers, as they sat surrounded by 800 lbs of fuel and never stopped to pit. I LOVE seeing these cars still run today.
:thumbsup: 























































If you've got some free time; tons more of CanAm pictures here...  
BRIC 2003

BRIC 2004

BRIC 2005

BRIC 2007


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

U N B E L I E V A B L E !!!!

Do I even need to say anymore? 

Thanks for posting these Slott V


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Just now looking at the porsche 962 (I think) FromA car. Tyco did a real nice job on one of these. Is tyco even around anymore? I thought they went the way of the dodo. Mattel or someone took them over and slot cars have taken a nosedive into obscurity.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Agreed Scott!

The "Thunderjet" era, LOL

IMHO, Bar none the coolest rides ever made.

Thanx for the pics!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Bill, you wouldn't have a relative named Jim Hall would you?  When I was a boy, my father put framed pictures of the CanAm and LeMans cars around my room. I used to draw them all the time and thought they were beautiful, but only saw them in pictures. Being able to attend the Historic Races as an adult some 30 years later and watch these SAME cars race again is truley amazing. The sights, the sounds, the smells. Even some of the original drivers still do it. I wish my father was still around to see it.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Xence- The From A 962 side shot is my wallpaper on my laptop.  Did you see the most recent edition of Autoweek, with the Rennsport Reunion article? I think someone posted a link already, but here it is again. That 962/917 group photo is my wallpaper here at work. If you right click and get the photo URL, you get a much larger, high res version to download!

http://www.rennsport2007.com/

BTW- SPEED Channel will be showing this reunion THIS SUNDAY, December 16th! *Mark your calendars~~!!!*


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

noe this is bad-a$$. I have to get some of my old masters out to resin cast these and others.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

What are you even supposed to say to some of this stuff? Seriously, I look at the car that fastlap just posted and my mouth just hangs open in true admiration and appreciation to how awesome these cars were back in the day.

Oh and Slott V someone posted that picture the other day I seriously almost fell off my chair. I would never say I'm rich by any way shape or mean. I have enough money to be able to do the slot car thing and I'm quite happy. The fact that the companies now producing the cars are actually listening to their fans gives them some serious credibility with me. They don't do all of the stuff I would want, realistically how could they? I mean I see those gt-40's and I am truly impressed.

Just good stuff all the way around.

Cheers


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Xence said:


> U N B E L I E V A B L E !!!!
> 
> Do I even need to say anymore?
> 
> Thanks for posting these Slott V


Ditto here.....way cool pics! The orange #5 is just taking over a large portion of my brain now. Love it! I will have to come back and check out the other pics but, was able to see a yellow Cheetah real fast...oh baby! Vroooooooom!!  

Bob...zilla


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Just recieved a couple of DVDs from a guy in heartland america. I'm supposed to be working but i stole a quick hour and highlights so far a short (20 min) documentary on Jim Hall and his cars. You know about my Chaparral thing..... and '66 Nassau speed week finale. Chaparral, Lotus, and the big boys share the airport speedway with TR6s and such with very inexperienced drivers. What fun. Lemans start the Hap Sharps Chaparral gets off last because it won't start. Donahue and Scott dice throughout the race. Sharp cuts up through the field to third place. Penske/Donahue ( about the smartest in racing then) do a start- stop pit stop. Donahue gets out of the car both feet on the ground and jumps back in, no gas. 7 second pit and seconds behind scott. Scott spins passing a backmarker, Donahue passes and wins. Sharp crashes in the last lap. Classic old school. Back to work. mj


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Personally, I think the late60s to early 70s Can Am was probably covered as well as any other series but F1. I'm still missing a couple and there are a couple resin casts I don't have but this gives you a fair idea.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

The Sunoco car is a beauty. So glad to see that there are others that aren't totally NASCAR and muscle cars. Love the Can am and prototype cars.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

From a racing point of view, the dime-a-dozen Shadow is still one of the best handling AFX cars ever made IMHO, 'specially the low-wing version.  

And with those shovel noses planted just a hair above the rails, you can really launch the competition when they wreck in front of you! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*my CanAm stuff*

Everyone knows I can't get away from the antiquated Tyco chassis, but here is the McLaren M8B, Ferrari 612P, and the Ferrari 312PB I extended to fit this chassis. I have already cast the 612 and M8B but was not happy with the results yet. Here are the original bodies I sectioned together.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

SwamperGene said:


> From a racing point of view, the dime-a-dozen Shadow is still one of the best handling AFX cars ever made.


Give me the Daytona Ferrari!! Low profile and compact. None of my other AFX can touch it. But strictly Can Am i like the Porsche 917-10. mj


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

$50 to anyone who can recreate this car in resin.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

What is it? Looks like a sleak version of a Lola T-163. Do you have other angle shots? I don't think it would be hard at all to get this out of the McLaren or Ferrari above, but i would definitely need other photos for reference. Looks the same as this car.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

It's the same. It's a Lola T-222. I can send you lots of pics if you need. Or you can just google pics of it. That's how I found that one. 

This site has pics of a lot of early 70s cars, including some I don't even remember.

http://www.ritzsite.demon.nl/Sportscars/ISC_1999_R2_p4.htm


----------

